# videos



## ASH (Dec 23, 2005)

any one got any good mantis videos they wanna post???


----------



## Ian (Dec 23, 2005)

haha! Thats a cracker stephan...nice fine


----------



## insektus (Dec 23, 2005)

you have to read what the germans wrote. they don't like it, it's Cruelty to animals, in the nature it won't happen etc etc.

it's not nice that they guy put them in a such small container, but in the nature mantis eat mice too. but we do the same if we feed the mantis crix and hoppers.


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2005)

Watched about two seconds of that and it was just dumb.


----------



## Ian (Dec 23, 2005)

I liked it...its amazing how a mantis of that size, can tackle such a large prey. Lets face it, the mouse will more than likely get eaten anyhow. Or put in a freezer to feed to a large reptile...or taken by a bird of prey...or a cat...dog?


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2005)

Did the mantis actually win? I didn't watch it all because it looked a bit unfair for the mantis.


----------



## nickyp0 (Dec 23, 2005)

that mouse is toast lol down and out lol


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2005)

Might have to go back and watch it then lol


----------



## Ian (Dec 23, 2005)

Its classy, if only it was using an axe. We would call it Jonny.


----------



## nickyp0 (Dec 23, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Macano (Dec 23, 2005)

I did't care for the setup, ie sticking them in such a confined space, but other than that it was cool. Shows just how cutthroat nature and survival can be. Survival of the fittest, at all cost. Makes me glad to be a human, that's for sure.


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 24, 2005)

what kind of mantis is that :shock:


----------



## Andrew (Dec 24, 2005)

There was a video posted over at arachnoboards like this, only it was with a pinky. It was way worse than this one. In this one, at least the mouse suffered a fairly quick death(in the other only one of the legs and part of the side was eaten).

Amazing that the mantis was able to tackle that mouse though. I need to get me a couple of sphodros, lol.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## ASH (Dec 24, 2005)

that video is savage :lol:


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Mar 4, 2007)

another mantis taking out a mouse :

( from a documentary )


----------



## humantis (Mar 4, 2007)

Eeesh - the chewing sounds in that last Youtube one were a little gnarly!

:shock:


----------

